# Small Starter's Loft Help



## Haro Der (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello everyone and thanks in advance for helping me with my project. I would really like to get into this hobby, but I need help with the design of a smaller loft. I don't know much about what goes into a loft, so I could use all the help i could get! Thanks again!


----------

